# Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen



## galaxy_class (10. Dezember 2010)

*Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*

Zur neuen CPU habe ich mir die MX-4 bestellt, die wohl recht zähflüssig ist. 
Deswegen habe ich mir schon Gedanken über eine gute Verteilungsmethode gemacht... 

Vorschläge ?


----------



## Robbi482 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*

Also was Super funktioniert ist, wenn du dir eine alte EC-Karte oder ähnliches nimmst und die dann wie einen Spachtel verwendest.

Nimm dabei nicht zuviel Paste lieber erst mal weniger und dann schön verteilen..... man braucht da keine dicke Schicht hauchdünn genügt.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*

Viele machen einen kleinen Klecks in die Mitte der CPU, und verteilen diesen dann gleichmäßig mit einer alten Kredit oder Club-Karte.


----------



## PEG96 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*

Man kann sie auch diagonal auftragen der unterschied dürfte so minimal sein das es eigentlich egal is, wie man sie aufträgt


----------



## firestorm (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*

Ich mach es genauso wie Painkiller,ist eine gute Methode.
Am Anfang,ist es ein bischen Übungssache,wenn man es zum erstenmal macht.
Mir ging es jedenfalls so


----------



## christian150488 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*

inwiefern gibt es da denn Temperaturunterschiede? Die Paste wird ja eh flüssig bei Wärme und verteilt sich somit ganz gut

Ich vertraue eigentlich immer darauf die selber zu verteilen da ich dann sicher bin das überall was ist, lediglich bei der WLP Aktion letztens hab ich das mal mit dem Klecks in der Mitte probiert


----------



## Painkiller (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*



> inwiefern gibt es da denn Temperaturunterschiede?


Das kommt immer auf die Art an, wie du die Paste verteilst. 

Auch kommt es auf die verwendete Paste an. Die Temperaturunterschiede sind aber nicht sehr gravierend. 1-2 Grad oder so...


----------



## christian150488 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*

ja das ist klar mit der Art der Paste aber ich kann mir eh nicht vorstellen das es soviel bringt je nachdem wie man aufträgt...natürlich vorausgesetzt man macht bei beiden Möglichkeiten alles richtig


----------



## Schulkind (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*

Wie dick sollte denn die aufgetragene Schicht sein?
Sodass man schon an ganz wenigen Stellen den cpu durchscheinen sieht  ( <0,2mm ) ?!


----------



## christian150488 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*

also ich trage es immer so dünn wie es geht auf...weil wenn die Paste zu dick ist kann es zu Wärmestau führen

Bei mir sieht man ganz eben die CPU nicht mehr und damit bin ich bisher immer ganz gut gefahren


----------



## IceMaster88 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*

Also ich habs bei mir so, dass man so grade die bezeichnung der CPU nich mehr lesen kann.
Klappt eigentlich immer gut =P


----------



## christian150488 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*

ja richtig, genau wie bei mir auch


----------



## Schulkind (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*

okay alles klar, vielen dank ; )


----------



## butter_milch (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*

Habe meine WLP (MX-4) vor zwei Wochen neu aufgetragen. Dabei habe ich immer wieder ein paar Tropfen auf die CPU getan und diese dann mit einem Bibliotheksausweis (Kreditkarte) verteilt, sodass eine gleichmäßige Schicht die komplette CPU bedeckt. Danach habe ich überstehende Reste mit einem Wattestäbchen abgetragen und den Kühler montiert.

Ber der Dicke der Schicht schaue ich immer darauf, dass die CPU nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger ^^


----------



## galaxy_class (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*

Ok danke euch !

@butter_milch: Kann es bei einem Wattestäbchen nicht passieren das Fasern mit auf die CPU gelangen ?


----------



## christian150488 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*



galaxy_class schrieb:


> Ok danke euch !
> 
> @butter_milch: Kann es bei einem Wattestäbchen nicht passieren das Fasern mit auf die CPU gelangen ?



musst du halt aufpassen und gucken das nix passiert...
ich mach das immer mitm Fingergeht auch


----------



## Saab-FAN (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*

Mitm Finger bleibt doch die Hälfte am Finger kleben^^

Ich mache das immer so: Wenn ich die Paste direkt auf nen Chip auftragen muss, verteile ich ein bisschen Paste gob aufm Chip, sodass der grad nich mehr zu sehen ist. 
Wenn ein Heatspreader zwischen Chip und Kühler ist, bringe ich an den Ecken ein wenig Paste auf und in die Mitte kommt eine größere Knolle. Dann kommt ein vorgewärmter Kühler drauf (geht super mit ner Ceran-Herdplatte). 

Was mich an den MX-Pasten nur stört, ist die Tatsache, dass die so extrem kleben, dass man sich die CPU ausm Sockel rupft, wenn man nicht super vorsichtig ist und das ganze im Betriebswarmen (am Besten mit Prime und deaktiviertem Lüfter aufheizen) Zustand auseinander nimmt.


----------



## galaxy_class (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*

Mit dem Finger wiederrum hätte ich bedenken wegen dem aufgetragenen Fett. 

Das mit den klebrigen MX- Pasten ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. War erstmal ein Schock als ich meine erste CPU aus dem Sockel gezogen habe... 
Aufgewärmter Zustand ist eine gute Idee !


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig verteilen*

Du könntest die ja auch Einweg-Latexhandschuhe anziehen beim Auftragen mit den Fingern.

Ich trage meine	Prolimatech PK-1 persönlich mit einem schmalen Pinsel auf, denn damit hab ich die beste Erfahrunge gemacht.


----------

